# Driving for escorts and other "ladies"



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

So, does anyone have any good stories about transporting "working girls?" I drove my first escort last night, and I'm not talking about a crappy econobox built by Ford. This lass was amazing looking. Yes, like model amazing. But, man, was she demanding. I actually had to stop at a convenience store to pick up water for her. I had to bite my tongue to keep from blurting out, "Why didn't you rinse your mouth before I picked you up?" Then she had me unplug my GPS so she could charge her Fisher-Price iPhone. Of course, I indulged all her requests because that's just how I roll. But I wasn't worried about a poor rating because the john booked the trip for her.


----------



## Anzac (Oct 22, 2014)

And I bet you still got a poor rating... I would of pulled her over and ask her to get out and rate Her a 1 move on to the next rider


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The requester might rate you on her performance. Hopefully he is not too demanding of his ladies.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Anzac said:


> And I bet you still got a poor rating... I would of pulled her over and ask her to get out and rate Her a 1 move on to the next rider


My rating is still holding at 4.97, so I think I got a 5 from her john.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I picked up a "insert name for hot girl with no job skills" girl from a HUGE directors boat in Marina Del Rey yesterday.. his account. On the drive to her "friends" house she made a few calls.... one to her "friend" that could visit her... she could come downstairs and hang with him for a while in his car if he brought some Hennessy and like $100. another call to a girlfriend where she described the directors high speed performance in detail. TMI


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

AK916 said:


> Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.


So, if they cared about all their passenger's jobs would that be more professional? Aren't you implying there is a certain sexism at play?

I think you are reading too much into this. This is a place to vent and tell tales. As long as no one is being identified or outed, I don't see a big problem.


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

I disagree. I just formed my opinion from the original post and subsequent replies.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOTEAK916, post: 91221, member: 5077"]Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.[/QUOTE]

Can I take you out sometime


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

AK916 said:


> I disagree. I just formed my opinion from the original post and subsequent replies.


So are they unprofessional because they are posting about a rider's job?

Or are they unprofessional because they have posted about women in a specific profession?


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

Why would you say that?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

What passengers get up to, and the reason/nature of their journey (which may be immoral, or unethical, but as long as it's not illegal), is absolutely none of my business. I just drive them from A to B. 

As long as they behave like any other passenger, then there's no problem. 

If the general public as a whole find out about this forum, and that we're discussing what our passengers do for a living, then they may think twice about using Uber, if they feel their privacy is being invaded.


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

It is the tone and following comments. Some of the opinions expressed by the posters don't appear to be based on facts just appearance. I just try to be fair to people and treat everyone the same regardless of their appearance. the original post assumed a person's lifestyle and profession from a brief ride.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Seems like a reasonable question, based on your comments, AK916.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

They are talking about hookers. My goodness. Some of you take yourselves too serious.


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

So 


Older Chauffeur said:


> Seems like a reasonable question, based on your comments, AK916.


What seems like a reasonable question?


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

*People** 


driveLA said:



They are talking about hookers. My goodness. Some of you take yourselves too serious.

Click to expand...

People *assumed to be


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Post #10 from OC driver.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AK916 said:


> Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.


Wow! That was a hell of a leap to an incorrect conclusion. How did you do that? That was amazing! Are you this judgmental in your analog life, or just in your digital life?


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

driveLA said:


> [QUOTEAK916, post: 91221, member: 5077"]Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.


Can I take you out sometime[/QUOTE]



Older Chauffeur said:


> Seems like a reasonable question, based on your comments, AK916.





Older Chauffeur said:


> Post #10 from OC driver.


Thanks - I thought you meant #9. Both the innuendo and specific reference to gender and what they looked like.


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Wow! That was a hell of a leap to an incorrect conclusion. How did you do that? That was amazing! Are you this judgmental in your analog life, or just in your digital life?


I don't judge in either. I just have an opinion. I think your original post was a bit crude and based on an assumption about someone you did not know personally or who explicitly said to you this is what I do for a living. But your whole initial description was off-color. You just never know who reads things. I wouldn't put something like that out there. To each their own. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

In ak916's defense, the opening line was "does anyone have any good stories about transporting working girls," which refers to their gender and their occupation.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

[QUOte"AK916, post: 91260, member: 5077"]*People**

People *assumed to be[/QUOTE]

You must be a new driver

You'll know when someone is an escort soon enough


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> So, does anyone have any good stories about transporting "working girls?" I drove my first escort last night, and I'm not talking about a crappy econobox built by Ford. This lass was amazing looking. Yes, like model amazing. But, man, was she demanding. I actually had to stop at a convenience store to pick up water for her. I had to bite my tongue to keep from blurting out, "Why didn't you rinse your mouth before I picked you up?" Then she had me unplug my GPS so she could charge her Fisher-Price iPhone. Of course, I indulged all her requests because that's just how I roll. But I wasn't worried about a poor rating because the john booked the trip for her.


also, arent you supposed to provide water for your riders? So she wanted water that you didnt have, so she asks to stop and get some, of course it was to rinse her mouth out....not possibly because she was thirsty?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

suewho said:


> also, arent you supposed to provide water for your riders? So she wanted water that you didnt have, so she asks to stop and get some, of course it was to rinse her mouth out....not possibly because she was thirsty?


Yeah, see, I don't go for that whole providing candy, water, mints, blankets, lattes, hair products, foot massages, etc. I'm not a concessionaire, I'm a driver. I show up with an immaculately clean car (inside and out, of course) and I get my paxs to their destinations safely, timely, and with lively banter. That's why I rate a 4.97 average.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AK916 said:


> I don't judge in either. I just have an opinion. I think your original post was a bit crude and based on an assumption about someone you did not know personally or who explicitly said to you this is what I do for a living. But your whole initial description was off-color. You just never know who reads things. I wouldn't put something like that out there. To each their own. We can agree to disagree.


Man, there you go again with the jumping to conclusions. You really need to watch yourself or your paxs will be put off. How did I know she was an escort? She told me! See what I did there? I secured the information then I made a comment. You should try it some time. It's a great way to have lively, productive conversation. No, we won't agree to disagree. You were flat wrong, but I'm willing to let you off the hook. No need to thank me. That's just how Desert Driver rolls. Uber on, amiga!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I honestly don't care what people do. I take them from A to B (Sometimes CDE&F). Sometimes I get a good conversation. Othertimes they just talk on the phone for the time of the ride. 

The only 2 topics I won't talk about - Religion and politics. I think that's the general guideline for dinners and cab rides right?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I honestly don't care what people do. I take them from A to B (Sometimes CDE&F). Sometimes I get a good conversation. Othertimes they just talk on the phone for the time of the ride.
> 
> The only 2 topics I won't talk about - Religion and politics. I think that's the general guideline for dinners and cab rides right?


I like the way you think.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

I simple don't give a shit about your personal biz. Im just a driver giving a ride, its like asking someone for money and then asking were they made it! its all green to me! besides aren't we all just whoring out our selves and out cars anyway! im the pimp and my car is my *****!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> I simple don't give a shit about your personal biz. Im just a driver giving a ride, its like asking someone for money and then asking were they made it! its all green to me! besides aren't we all just whoring out our selves and out cars anyway! im the pimp and my car is my *****!


Wow. That's quite an attitude. I used to be a cynic, too, but I got tired of it and so did the people around me.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

its a neutral attitude ! who am I to judge? I think people take this way too seriously. I spent 13 years on my dream job that turned out to be a nightmare! the things people complain about are laughable sometimes. just go with the flow and grow a sense of humor about life or it will kill you!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

suewho said:


> In ak916's defense, the opening line was "does anyone have any good stories about transporting working girls," which refers to their gender and their occupation.


"Working girl" is a culturally accepted euphemism for prostitute. Hell, there was even a movie titled _Working Girl_ and it starred Melanie Griffith, Harrison Ford, and Sigourney Weaver. It was not a film that involved prostitution, but the play on words still prevailed in the title.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

johnywinslow said:


> its a neutral attitude ! who am I to judge? I think people take this way too seriously. I spent 13 years on my dream job that turned out to be a nightmare! the things people complain about are laughable sometimes. just go with the flow and grow a sense of humor about life or it will kill you!


I like the way you think!


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think the whole topic is lecherous and I can understand why female passengers seem so relieved to have a woman driver. I don't find your choice of topic funny or amusing.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AK916 said:


> I think the whole topic is lecherous and I can understand why female passengers seem so relieved to have a woman driver. I don't find your choice of topic funny or amusing.


Look, I let you off the hook. Let it go, for cryin' out loud.


----------



## AK916 (Nov 19, 2014)

Dude, relax. Did I strike a nerve or something?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

AK916 said:


> Dude, relax. Did I strike a nerve or something?


Absolutely not, amiga, but I evidently have with you. If you learn to relax a bit more, you'll have a better time this holiday season.

Have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## GHz (Jun 18, 2015)

I was pulled over by a cop one night. I picked up a pax who was a female, dressed very scantily, in front a of a porn shop. She was waiting for me at the corner, and when I pulled over to pick her up, cops from behind me flashed their lights and approached me. They assumed I was picking up a hooker at the corner. I explained I was Ubering and showed them my app and Uber signage. They apologized and let me go. The pax seemed very embarrassed by the whole ordeal.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

GHz said:


> I was pulled over by a cop one night. I picked up a pax who was a female, dressed very scantily, in front a of a porn shop. She was waiting for me at the corner, and when I pulled over to pick her up, cops from behind me flashed their lights and approached me. They assumed I was picking up a hooker at the corner. I explained I was Ubering and showed them my app and Uber signage. They apologized and let me go. The pax seemed very embarrassed by the whole ordeal.


That a pretty good Uber story. The underfed coyote salutes you.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

I would have kicked that hoe out I can take that one star


----------



## lyricallye (Aug 13, 2015)

Two so far. 

The first really took me a second to catch up but 10 minutes and two cell phone calls into the ride, I was clear. The look on your face when you're trying to act cool but not that cool! Anyway, by the time I dropped her off at the hotel where "business was pretty good" I'd realized I was talking to a vet who was more into management these days. I acknowledged in a few words that we're both sides of the same coin, not that she needed that, and I was off to my next. 

The second was such a happy, fun girl. Her personality helped me get over the fact that she came out late. She asked for a ride back, tipped me 10 both ways and when we stopped at the store by request and i kept refusing her offers to buy me something, I finally gave in when she called me boring and got some "exciting" chex mix. I went to sleep that night thinking about my life!! Ha!

Really prouds of them both for being so tech savvy as well. 
Anyone above it should look at the Prostitute Architype by Caroline Myss.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

On another post someone was debating asking for cleaning fee for a sticky mess left on a seat. (By sticky I mean semen, FYI)

I think to just keep an eye out for those doing it against their will. http://time.com/3525640/sex-trafficking-victim-prostitution-hotel/
There's always a way out. I would offer to cancel the ride and get them well away from any pimp.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

AK916 said:


> Do you care what all your passengers do for a living, or just attractive women ? Not very professional.


If the rider shows no concern about broadcasting there vocation to the world then they're wanting the attention.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

I pick them up all the time in DC. I actually have driven the same girls a few times. I could care less what they do on their time. I am there to drive them and nothing else.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

GHz said:


> I was pulled over by a cop one night. I picked up a pax who was a female, dressed very scantily, in front a of a porn shop. She was waiting for me at the corner, and when I pulled over to pick her up, cops from behind me flashed their lights and approached me. They assumed I was picking up a hooker at the corner. I explained I was Ubering and showed them my app and Uber signage. They apologized and let me go. The pax seemed very embarrassed by the whole ordeal.


this happen to me once, the cop didn't even get out of the car. He saw my U sign and smiled drove off.. The girl i picked thought it was funny too..


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I think I have driven three. Maybe 4. One was with her trick. The other was 'visiting her brother'. Three needed rides from the worst part of town to the nicest hotel. One wanted info on how to become a driver and was taken from the seedy part of town to a car rental agency.

Some were quite content. Others seemed not to be happy with where they were.


----------



## Hollywood Driver (Sep 14, 2019)

Haha. Wow AK916!!! Good luck.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

London UberExec Driver said:


> What passengers get up to, and the reason/nature of their journey (which may be immoral, or unethical, but as long as it's not illegal), is absolutely none of my business. I just drive them from A to B.
> 
> As long as they behave like any other passenger, then there's no problem.
> 
> If the general public as a whole find out about this forum, and that we're discussing what our passengers do for a living, then they may think twice about using Uber, if they feel their privacy is being invaded.


What privacy?
I run a dash cam.


----------



## Boondog1 (Jun 19, 2017)

Passengers usually ask drivers what work they do outside of driving


----------



## Broken Spoke (Mar 26, 2018)

I drove a hooker once. Probably more than once. But the one that stands out is the one who sat in the front seat and pulled out a wad of cash as thick as my fist and said “mmmhmm baby it was a good night tonight, mmmmhmmm.”

She says this as she is counting the cash. 

Most awkward trip I’ve ever taken.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I drive suv and black in Phoenix, had many rides with a guy ordering, immediately texting "you're picking up Desirreu", no knowledge of pickup point...always young attractive girls.

Hookers, yes.

The most interesting was not ordered by a guy. "Chontay" or something like that, late on a Tuesday night. Arrive at pickup, it's a house with lifted pickup trucks parked in the yard. No lights on.
Wait for a while, getting ready to call or cancel, when the door opens.

I get out to open car door, looks like a kid.

Its not...she is a dwarf hooker, dressed in black leather pushup, fishnet stockings. Very pretty face.

Drove her to a 6 million dollar home in gated Paradise Valley neighborhood. She had gate code.

Next morning, get in vehicle- smells like vanilla. Glitter all over back seat.


----------

